
Optical cochlear implants restore hearing in deaf gerbils – Physics World - aperrien
https://physicsworld.com/a/optical-cochlear-implants-restore-hearing-in-deaf-gerbils/
======
aperrien
A link to the scientific paper:
[http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/10/449/eaao0540.full](http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/10/449/eaao0540.full)

